# Review Reader Poll



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

I am wondering how many people read and make use of the cookbook review section of ChefTalk.com.  This is a non scientific poll just conducted for my own use.  Poll will run for 10 days.

Thanks in advance for submitting your answer.


----------



## sweetie pie (Feb 18, 2011)

I definitely do. I'm always looking for good cookbooks to add to my collection.


----------



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I am glad that of the 6 people who took the poll they all found it useful.  As a reviewer it is nice to know that folks are getting benefit from the work all the reviewers do. 

Thanks to those that participated.


----------



## sweetie pie (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time and effort to write reviews. They are very appreciated.


----------



## lakers89 (May 21, 2011)

honestly no, but I'll definitely go check it out now


----------

